# ID plants help needed pls.



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I got this little plant from a shop and I really like them but I cannot find the name.
It is the foreground plant right in the middle in front of the wood.
It was sold as a foreground plant and does not grow very long.
Thank you so much.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be a stem plant. Probably either Diplidis diandra or Rotala nanjenshan. I can't really tell by the picture.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

